# New guy from Tenn



## raywells (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi all Ray from Tenn here guess I have entered my second childhood.Went out an bought 1 of thoes 177/22cal Beeman outfits.Haven't tryed it out yet hope to soon.If anyone else has 1 let me know how theres shoots


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome! My brother in law has one and really likes it. I don't know if you are familiar with spring guns or not, but if you have any questions or want tons of info,try this link....

http://www.gatewaytoairguns.org/GTA/ind ... f71d73;www


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

raywells said:


> Hi all Ray from Tenn here guess I have entered my second childhood.Went out an bought 1 of thoes 177/22cal Beeman outfits.Haven't tryed it out yet hope to soon.If anyone else has 1 let me know how theres shoots


Welcome. 
Post some pictures of the groups.

Are you near Nashville or Pulaski?


----------



## dgaf (Sep 26, 2011)

i have one and i love it. its a good gun for the price


----------



## Brenden99 (Nov 3, 2011)

that is so hot gun. I recently purchased my gun from Cabelas by using


----------

